# BIOS-Daten unter Windows auslesen



## fizban (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es ein programm, das die Biosdaten 

(bootreihenfolge, multiplier, etc auslesen kann?


mfg


----------



## meilon (2. Juli 2004)

Ich kenn zwar keins, aber wofür brauch man das? Möglich ist es. Das sieht man durch die Windows BIOS Flashprogramme. Goggle doch ma, hier ma ne Suche: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=bios+windows+auslesen&btnG=Suche&meta=

EDIT: mit CPUSpeed kann man den Multiplier auslesen.
Und gugg mal nach AIDA32, da dürften auch einige an Informationen rauskommen


----------

